

Ask HN: What API do you use instead of Rapportive? - hackerews

I used to use this script to pull data from rapportive: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;the4dpatrick&#x2F;find-any-email.<p>It seems like the Rapportive endpoint only works within Gmail now.<p>What API do you use instead of Rapportive? Is it free?
======
orliesaurus
We use Full Contact [http://www.publicapis.com/fullcontact/fullcontact-
person](http://www.publicapis.com/fullcontact/fullcontact-person)

------
AngelaCois
I've used Rapportive, but I definitely prefer
[http://discover.ly/](http://discover.ly/)

------
redmattred
Fliptop - not free though

------
johns
Full Contact or Clearbit

